# golf and cycle holiday in Mayo advice needed



## coleen (12 May 2011)

We are looking at spending a week in August in Mayo and I am looking for a place to base ourselves so that we can play golf 3-4 days with possibly a cycle of 20km in afternoon. We would like to Play Westport Golf course. We also want to cycle the new greenway path. Where would be the best town to stay in? We are thinking of Westport but maybe there are other quaint places that we should consider. What other golf courses would be recommended ? Are there other places that are good to cycle that would not have too much traffic? We will be bring our own bikes.


Also looking for recommendations on a place to stay mid budget we like good food and old style bars so any tips welcome. We are also thinking of spending 2 nights on Achill and hope to cycle there also. Can anyone recommend a place to stay in Achill that is close to a few pubs and places to eat and that would have a sea view either a guest house b&b or hotel would suit.
If anyone knows about any greenfee deals that would be great also. Thanks in advance


----------



## gallogly (13 May 2011)

hi there - Mulranny would be a great place to stay - the big hotel there usually has deals - and its on the greenway (which is excellent) - currently newport to mulranny is completed but should have the newport side extended to westport and the mulranny side extended to Achill by end of June. The greenway runs on the old Achill - Westport rail road.

The bervie in Keel, Achill is a gorgeous place to stay and I can't recommend it highly enough - on the beach and walking distance to pubs and restaurants -  achill tourism have a web-site for other options. 

Mulranny and Achill both have nice 9 hole GCs and mulranny would be an easy spin to Westport GC, Castlebar and Carne GC in Belmullet. Carne is an excellent links course 
enjoy


----------



## Slim (13 May 2011)

Ballinrobe GC is worth visiting. Lovely course. Slim


----------



## Firefly (23 May 2011)

Slim said:


> Ballinrobe GC is worth visiting. Lovely course. Slim



+1. Played Ballinrobe last year and thought it was nice. Westport is a nicer course again, especially the back 9. Knockranny is a lovely hotel. They have new and "old" rooms. I've only stayed in the new rooms and they are hugh and very well kitted out. The restaurants in Westport are excellent too. Sol Rio I found to be very good - it's about half way up on the main street/hill on the LHS. 
http://www.ireland-guide.com/establishment/sol_rio_restaurant.7378.html

There's another good one around the corner (through an archway) that's good too. Also, there's a super bar that sells a lot of seafood on the main road to Croagh Patrick. Finally, we had a lovely lunch in Quay Cottage in Westport also. You'll be spoiled for choice there when it comes to food!


----------



## nediaaa (23 May 2011)

Ballina is the secret gem of Mayo. Yuo are spoilt for choice for Golf, Walking, Hotels, Food( the Market Kitchen is The best restaraunt on the planet), Pubs. 
It aso the gateway to North Mayo. One of the most beautiful places on earth.
The ring of Kerry isnt a patch on it.


----------



## elefantfresh (22 Jun 2011)

Has anyone done the Greenway yet? Is it completed from Westport to Achill? How long did it take by bike?


----------



## steph1 (2 Jul 2011)

nediaaa said:


> Ballina is the secret gem of Mayo. Yuo are spoilt for choice for Golf, Walking, Hotels, Food( the Market Kitchen is The best restaraunt on the planet), Pubs.
> It aso the gateway to North Mayo. One of the most beautiful places on earth.
> The ring of Kerry isnt a patch on it.



And Ballina Golf Club is a great course too!  Westport and Ballinrobe are fine courses and the views in Westport are beautiful.  Also Castlebar Golf club is not a bad course either.


----------

